# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Hàng sưu tầm có giá trị.

## Nam CNC

Đôi lúc làm ra cái máy kiếm tiền là tốt nhất, nhưng thỉnh thoảng làm ra cái máy để cảm nhận tài năng , để ngắm nhìn , để chia sẽ thì cảm giác nó khoái hơn nhiều. Lang thang ngoài chợ nổi máu mua bán lên đem về phục vụ đam mê đốt tiền của anh em.







----- mấy em này rất bé xinh , 4 rãnh bi bản ray rộng 40mm , visme phi 6mm, ren 1mm , hành trình 135mm, Mã KR20 của THK , còn rất mới , độ chính xác tuyệt vời , rất phù hợp mấy em mini cnc đúng nghĩa. Anh em mua về độ thành máy phay quay tay cũng tốt chán , như chú nào đang mong muốn có con proxxon thì chỉ cần 3 bộ là xong ngay thôi hen.


       Hàng sưu tầm để thõa mãn đam mê thì anh em đừng bận tâm về giá của nó như thế nào , thích là nhích nhé . EM chỉ muốn bán combo 1 lần cho 2 bộ hoặc 3 bộ thôi chứ không bán lẻ 1 bộ à nghen.


      Khoái bán cho anh em thân thiết chơi nên cố gắng đưa ra cái giá tốt nhất có thể.


Giá 2 bộ là 1.5tr ( chưa bao ship ) nhưng cố gắng thêm 1 bộ thì em bán 2tr cho 1 com bo 3 bộ hehehe ( cũng chưa bao ship à nghen) , mua hết thì nhân đôi à.


Nam 0908415648.

----------

duonghoang, im_atntc, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

Ôi anh Nam ơi là anh Nam @@@
Ủa mà nhìn kỹ lại sao nó bự dzự vậy anh, hành trình đc 135mm thôi hả anh Nam.

----------


## writewin

cha già ác độc ko đưa mấy bộ này ra sớm, tiển 5 bộ kia đi rồi h up 6 bộ này, cũng may mình cho ra đi lại rồi chứ ko lại tiếc, hé hé, đang kẹt ko đú dc mấy em này rồi,

----------


## vinhvoedu

giá được đó . Tính ra khoảng 900k/kg mua ngay kẻo lỡ

----------


## im_atntc

Oh.. anh Nam nhanh quá, em mới thấy hôm qua nè (lúc 12h mấy, không biết anh Nam đi chợ lúc mấy giờ hehe) , cũng định gom hết về đấy chứ, nhưng giá chát quá, giá này anh Nam bán gần với giá mua rồi. Công nhận mấy bộ này ngon thiệt..mới keng, hôm qua mà em đem nhiều tiền thì cũng múc luôn rồi đấy.. định đặt cọc mà bà chủ không chịu.. hix hjj

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuanlm

Còn ko Nam, mạng bị nhện giăng hay sao mà gọi ko đc

----------


## robotec

Con này chạy tốc độ max được bao nhiêu, cho anh cái giá com tất

----------


## im_atntc

Nếu không làm máy cnc thì mấy bộ này bước nhỏ+ với hành trình 135mm này thì bác nào muốn làm máy quấn dây đồng thì khỏi suy nghĩ luôn..  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## im_atntc

Mấy bộ này bác nào muốn mua thì nhanh tay cầm điện thoại bấm nhanh, chứ đặt gạch trên đây không kịp đâu keke

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm , thích là chơi à , nói nó đắt cũng đúng, nói rẻ cũng chẳng sai , khi muôn sưu tầm thì giá nào củng rẻ , nhưng muốn nó hái ra tiền thì không đáng vì với bước ren 1mm thì rất ngán hen, nhưng với kích thước xíu xiu mà cũng có được cái chạy 3 trục ra hình thì quá đã rồi. Vài trăm ngàn mà các bác đã có đầy đủ bộ phận từ ray, vis, khớp, động cơ , nếu ứng dụng thì vô số , làm trục Z cho laser , plasma , gắn viết vẽ mạch , quấn dây đồng, gá máy chụp hình chụp macro vân  vân.... quá khoái luôn phải không các bác , các bác cứ gói gọn trong cái cnc đồ gỗ thì khó tìm lối ra à.


Từ lúc mua em cũng xác định là sưu tầm, chia lại cho anh em có chút lời là vui, nhưng nếu còn đó, để đó làm ra con siêu mini cnc hay là cái gì khác cũng sướng lắm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## im_atntc

Anh Nam nói đúng, nếu xài hay sưu tầm thì giá này quá quá rẽ, em thì hôm qua định mua về bán lại nên thấy nó giá cao, với lại ở nhà sưu tầm nhiều quá rồi nên cũng kiềm chế lắm mới không dám ôm về nữa  :Big Grin: . Còn với giá anh Nam bán thì 1 cây thật sự em chỉ dư ra tiền xăng chạy về nhà + ly cafe rồi thôi..  :Smile: .

P/s: cho em ké với nha anh Nam, mấy bộ mini này đi với mấy bộ alpha step mini của em thì cực kỳ xứng đôi vừa lứa  :Big Grin:  .. (con ASM46AK của em to hơn motor nguyên bản đi bộ trượt trên 1 tý, nhưng nó bằng cái khung trượt rộng 40mm nên rất vừa lứa  :Big Grin: ) 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/45...ries-cua-Vexta

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## yentranbk

Loại thk này để sưu tầm hay để trưng bày thì cực ngon ,mua mới không có giá này đâu à nha

----------


## anhxco

ặc ặc, làm chưa đc cái gì mà nhìn cái nì lại máu, theo kiểu tính nì là 4 bộ 2.5 chai phải không bác Nam. e đặt 4 bộ nhé  :Big Grin: 

Thank a.

----------


## solero

Lão Nam lần sao chụp hình wăng cái gì vào hình để anh em so sánh như bao thuốc, cái bật lửa hay cục pin vào nhé.

Nhìn 1 đống to lù lù tưởng hàng bự ai dè toàn hàng mini không à.

----------


## diy1102

> Lão Nam lần sao chụp hình wăng cái gì vào hình để anh em so sánh như bao thuốc, cái bật lửa hay cục pin vào nhé.
> 
> Nhìn 1 đống to lù lù tưởng hàng bự ai dè toàn hàng mini không à.


Mới đầu nhìn hình chưa kịp đọc cũng tưởng hàng bự, nhưng nhìn kỹ thì thấy viên gạch lát nền...

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm , thích là chơi à , nói nó đắt cũng đúng, nói rẻ cũng chẳng sai , khi muôn sưu tầm thì giá nào củng rẻ , nhưng muốn nó hái ra tiền thì không đáng vì với bước ren 1mm thì rất ngán hen, nhưng với kích thước xíu xiu mà cũng có được cái chạy 3 trục ra hình thì quá đã rồi. Vài trăm ngàn mà các bác đã có đầy đủ bộ phận từ ray, vis, khớp, động cơ , nếu ứng dụng thì vô số , làm trục Z cho laser , plasma , gắn viết vẽ mạch , quấn dây đồng, gá máy chụp hình chụp macro vân  vân.... quá khoái luôn phải không các bác , các bác cứ gói gọn trong cái cnc đồ gỗ thì khó tìm lối ra à.
> 
> 
> Từ lúc mua em cũng xác định là sưu tầm, chia lại cho anh em có chút lời là vui, nhưng nếu còn đó, để đó làm ra con siêu mini cnc hay là cái gì khác cũng sướng lắm.


Mà cái motor này lạoi gì kích thước bao nhiêu bác nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn các anh em quan tâm, hàng đã bán hết rồi , bác anhxco lại chậm chân 1 lần nữa hehehe, mà giá 4 bộ cũng không phải 2.5Tr đâu ạ , em bán 3 bộ thì 2tr , còn 4 bộ thì 3tr hehehehe. Mà các moto này các bác cũng không xài được đâu , vì nó là dòng anpha step mini mà , lấy đâu ra drive mà dùng.

----------


## writewin

ăc, ren ko tháo ra cho em, hé hé, thấy bác j đó bán 1 bộ ASM 10 KA thì phải, chắc nó điều khiển dc em này, tiếc thêm 1 tí

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm ơn các anh em quan tâm, hàng đã bán hết rồi , bác anhxco lại chậm chân 1 lần nữa hehehe, mà giá 4 bộ cũng không phải 2.5Tr đâu ạ , em bán 3 bộ thì 2tr , còn 4 bộ thì 3tr hehehehe. Mà các moto này các bác cũng không xài được đâu , vì nó là dòng anpha step mini mà , lấy đâu ra drive mà dùng.


Dạ tại em cũng muốn mua mà cũng không vì đang tk tiền mần cho xong con cnc, nên hỏi bác hơi nữa vời, hi`hi`. mà e chắc sau này bác còn có nhiều hàng hay hơn, cb tiền sẵn chờ bác, hehe.

----------


## Gamo

ôi giời ơi, cha Nam già chết tiệt, sao ko nói sớm >.<

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biết ông cần, nếu cần gì thí hú tui , tui có nhiều cái độc đáo lắm cha.

----------


## Gamo

:Smile: ) ai dè, thôi để dịp khác, nói vậy cho vui thôi

----------


## longngaloi

> ai biết ông cần, nếu cần gì thí hú tui , tui có nhiều cái độc đáo lắm cha.


bác namcnc còn bộ nào mini như trên không. hoặc bộ trục xy mini ko để e với

----------


## Nam CNC

có thì vẫn có , nhưng giá cao vút à , hành trình 120x120 , toàn bộ NSK , ren 5mm, ray 20 , body toàn bộ bằng thép trắng , được mài nhẵn tất cả các mặt lắp ghép , ngày trước em dùng nó ráp máy 5 trục . Nói chung bộ này cực vững , phay sắt luôn cũng được , giá 6tr mới ra đi được.

----------


## huanpt

Anh tính gả bộ xy mini trước mua của Nam đó hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

gả đi anh, bộ đó chắc anh em nhào vô liền , giá đẹp mà

----------


## longngaloi

> Anh tính gả bộ xy mini trước mua của Nam đó hehe


Gả đi bác e cũng hóng. @ bác namcnc 6tr là cả 5 trục ah bác  :Smile: .cho e xin cai hinh bac oi

----------


## maxx.side

5 Trục chắc = 5 x 6tr quá, có hình post lên thử anh Nam, dấu kỹ quá, tiện thể là em cũng đang tính lên máy 5 trục để "em yêu khoa học" thôi, đang khai quật mấy Thớt trước của anh tìm Hộp số dạng đĩa với bạc con lăn mini đây, chắc hôm nào ghé phụ anh dọn kho quá :d

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy em đó còn , nhưng mỗi loại chỉ còn 1 con thôi .....  mà thôi thích thì em nhích luôn chung với mấy bác .


         Bộ XY thôi mà bác Lông Gà Lôi , 5 trục luôn mà có 6 chai chắc em chết hehehehe. 6x5=30Tr mà 5 trục em cũng không làm đâu, vẫn còn thấp lắm chưa đủ tiền lên phần cơ khí nữa là.

----------


## longngaloi

> mấy em đó còn , nhưng mỗi loại chỉ còn 1 con thôi .....  mà thôi thích thì em nhích luôn chung với mấy bác .
> 
> 
>          Bộ XY thôi mà bác Lông Gà Lôi , 5 trục luôn mà có 6 chai chắc em chết hehehehe. 6x5=30Tr mà 5 trục em cũng không làm đâu, vẫn còn thấp lắm chưa đủ tiền lên phần cơ khí nữa là.


Bác namcnc lại trêu e rồi. E là dân tay ngang. E có b j đâu. Hôm trc thấy bác bán 3 bộ 2tr. Cũng hóng đinh mua về làm máy phay cơ mini. Nhưng chậm chân. Bác rành mấy cái này tư vấn cho e mua nhg j thì làm đc con máy phay mini ah. E cần phay đồ nhôm. Cám ơn bác

----------


## Nam CNC

ở HCM thì ghé em , em chỉ cho mà làm hen, phay nhôm mà phay cái gì, cần độ chính xác cao không ? độ bóng bề mặt thế nào ??? máy để làm đồ chơi hay kiếm tiền ?

----------

